# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  EN VENTA: TERRENO AGRÍCOLA DE 20,821.80 Hás EN ABANCAY - APURIMAC

## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

*UBICACIÓN:* Jurisdicción del Distrito de Pichirgua, de la Provincia de Abancay, Departamento de Apurímac. Ubicadas en el distrito de Pichirhua a 50 kms. de la ciudad de Abancay, sobre la margen izquierda del Río Pachachaca, teniendo como lindero ESTE en toda su extensión a la carretera Cuzco - Chalhuanca (parte de la carretera 3S o carretera transoceánica).  *ÁREA:* 24,574 Hectáreas, menos 3,752.20 Has por la Reforma Agraria, quedando un total de 20,821.80 Hectáreas.  *LINDEROS:* Por el Norte con terrenos de las haciendas Auquibamba y Saraccacta, comenzando por la cumbre del cerro Puccacasa hasta el rio Pachachaca; Por el Este con el citado rio aguas arriba hasta la desembocadura de la quebrada Patibambilla; Por el Sur con terrenos de la hacienda Chontay y con los de la parcialidad de Lucuchanga; y, Por el Oeste con terrenos de la misma parcialidad Lucuchanga y con los de la hacienda Auquibamba separados por el camino de herradura Huancarama.  *ALTITUD:* Entre 1,920 y 1,800 msnm. 
El departamento de Apurímac se encuentra en el sureste de  los andes centrales de Perú a 907 km. de Lima. 
La provincia de Abancay, tiene un clima seco y templado, siendo uno de los más agradables, considerado como “Oasis de la Eterna Primavera”.  
La temperatura varía de acuerdo a la altitud, siendo la temperatura promedio anual máxima de 26.2°C y mínima de 11.9°C. 
La humedad es alta en febrero y marzo alcanzando a registrar hasta 90% y baja en el mes de junio y julio hasta registrar el 50 % de humedad relativa.
Dentro de la actividad agrícola, se cultivan FRUTALES (chirimoya, palto, durazno, etc.). PAPA, que representa el 50% de la producción total a nivel de la provincia, camote, olluco. CEREALES: Maíz, trigo, cebada, quinua. HORTALIZAS: Habas, maíz choclo, tomate, arveja, MENESTRAS: frijol y haba seca, anís.  
Existen, no obstante, cultivos de exportación, como la caña de azúcar y el café. 
Cuenta con la central hidroeléctrica de Abancay, que emplea las aguas del río Pachachaca, así como la central hidroeléctrica de Pomacocha, con las aguas del rio Pampas. 
La actividad pecuaria, es complementaria a la actividad agrícola, excepcionalmente en el distrito de Pichirhua (donde están ubicadas las haciendas), la actividad principal es la ganadería, debido a la gran existencia de terrenos de pastoreo en esas zonas. 
Entre los animales mayores, el que más predomina es el ganado vacuno, el ganado ovino representa el segundo lugar de la población en la provincia y el ganado caprino, ocupa el tercer lugar. 
La población porcina es la cuenta con un número minoritario.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* terrenos@agroforum.pe  1.-Rio Pachachaca.jpg 4.- Haciendas.jpg 5.-Vista desde Haciendas al rio Pachachaca.jpgTemas similares: EN VENTA: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 15,000 HÁS EN  MALINGUITAS - PIURA - PERÚ EN VENTA: Terreno  Agrícola de 70 Hás - VILLACURI - ICA- PERÚ En Venta: Terreno agrícola de 270 has en Chongoyape - CHICLAYO VENTA DE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA EN PARACAS (ICA-PERÚ) Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid

----------


## limainmuebles

Señores, agradeceré me confirmen si el terreno de la publicación se mantiene vigente. He escrito al email publicado y no he tenido respuesta.

----------

